# John Mayer Canadian dates



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

John Mayer just announced a Canadian tour for April, as usual central Canada and points west. Details on his site. Stops include Toronto, Montreal, Ottawa, London, Winnipeg, Edmonton, Victoria and Vancouver. (With a side trip to Buffalo between the Ottawa and London shows.)

Not sure what lineup he will tour with but be sure that it will include incredible players. 

This is a guy our grandkids will be talking about.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Got my tickets to the London show. Even if you're not a fan (which I am) this is a show worth seeing. I saw him in August in Buffalo with Sheryl Crow and his band is HAWT! Amazing players and John's not bad himself.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

D'OH! No show in Calgary. Might just be worth a roadtrip. I think his current stuff is great and I agree, he will keep getting better and better at what he does.


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

i love john mayer!! if only i had the money for it...


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

I picked up his Continuum album on a whim, and I have been converted :bow: John Mayer is AWESOME. 

Anybody have an idea as to how much tickets will be going for?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robboman said:


> D'OH! No show in Calgary. Might just be worth a roadtrip. I think his current stuff is great and I agree, he will keep getting better and better at what he does.


Calgary show just added. Tix on sale Friday. 

:wave:


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Calgary show just added. Tix on sale Friday.
> 
> :wave:



sweet!!!!!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Calgary Show*

Wooooot! I'll be there, too bad it's in the Saddledome, he would have sounded great in the Jack Singer. I guess he's pretty much an arena headliner now.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Wooooot! I'll be there, too bad it's in the Saddledome, he would have sounded great in the Jack Singer. I guess he's pretty much an arena headliner now.


Yup. Glad I saw him when he played the Whiskey a couple years ago. Think I'll pass on the dome show unless I get some really great seats.

Pete


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Cross said:


> I picked up his Continuum album on a whim, and I have been converted :bow: John Mayer is AWESOME.
> 
> Anybody have an idea as to how much tickets will be going for?


London tickets are $62.25 or 45.25$ each

Toronto top seats are about $70


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

got my tix for calgary this morning.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

exhausted said:


> got my tix for calgary this morning.


I tried but the best I could find were row 38 on the floor (too far back), so I got me some Tony Bennett ticks for the Jube instead. woot :rockon2: 

Pete


----------

